# Help! New Daughter-in-Law Allergic to Cats



## gille (Mar 25, 2008)

My new daughter-in law is coming to town with my son in a couple weeks and they are (hopefully) planning on staying at my house. Besides the obvious, thorough vacuuming of everything including furniture, throw pillows & curtains, & keeping my 2 cats in the basement for 3 days (I'm dreading this), is there anything else I do or can use to help her? She is planning on taking Benadryl and whatever else may help. But I'd like to do everything I can to ease her allergies so, hopefully they won't have to go to a hotel. Thanks for any advise.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

My sister in law came for a week and was highly allergic to our cat. She took benadryl and singular and she was okay with it.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

There are allergen sprays that neutralize animal dander. Because I have an allergy to cats, and well before I started getting allergy shots, I was wiping them down with a cloth sprayed down with an anti-allergy spray (if I recall, it was called Allerpet). It didn't solve my allergy issue 100%, but it definitely helped. I'm sure you can find it at a large pet supply store. 

Good luck!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

"Better living through chemistry". Zyrtec & Singulair.


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

I used to be horribly allergic to cats as a child, my eyes would literally swell shut and I had a hard time breathing. I could never go to a friend's house if they had a cat. I was raised with dogs and horses. Now... Dogs and horses set off my asthma, and I have three indoor cats with no allergy problems. Go figure!

Anyway, vacuum, vacuum, vacuum, and use a HEPA filter in your vacuum cleaner. Change all bedding where she will be sleeping, dust like it's going out of style, and wipe your cats down with a damp cloth or one of the allergy sprays mentioned above (never heard of those, but definitely worth a try!). If your cats will tolerate a bath, go for it. I'd try to keep your cats wiped off as much as possible for a week or two before she comes to visit.

As someone who has suffered severe cat allergies in the past, I know what it feels like, but as the current owner of the three most spoiled kitties in the world  I also know what it means to not want to stress out your pets either.

Good luck!!!

Andi


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

When my allergic sister-in-law visited a few years ago we had the carpets professionally cleaned before they arrived. We also kept the cats out of the room where they would be staying for a few weeks before they got there.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

All of those are great tips. Just don't feel bad if she ends up needing to sleep at a hotel, as that will only make her feel bad, too. 
Perhaps setting up a nice area outside where you can all get away if she needs a little break? Perhaps invest in one of those ionic-breeze thingies?


----------



## gille (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advise. Luckily the bedroom they will be staying in has been closed off ffrom the cats for a couple years. I keep the vents closed in there to save on utilities, so, the door is always shut. I bought new pillows for the bed & will wash towels & linens & keep them in their room before they come. I am also planning on getting some of the allergy spray that a couple of you mentioned. I have also heard Febreeze makes a spray for allergies. Hopefully after vacuuming, if I spray that it will help. I'm also thinking about putting a clean sheet on the sofa where she will be sitting. Do you think that will make a difference? 

The medications that a couple of you have mentioned Singular & another one (can't remember without looking at post again) are they prescription or over-the-counter?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Benadryl is over-the-counter and Sigular is by prescription. She would need to be on it before she arrives - days to weeks - for it to work.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Nasacort AQ is a very effective nasal spray, which is a prescription drug in the U.S., but in Canada is sold over-the-counter under the name Telnase. You can get it online from Canadian pharmacy sites, although I don't know how fast you can get it. It probably also works best if you take it for a couple of weeks.

When I say very effective, I really mean it. Before my husband started taking it, he couldn't spend one evening in a house with cats, but now he lives with four. :wink: 

Good luck, and I hope the visit goes well!


----------



## Kolkri (Jul 1, 2008)

The cat wipes are a good idea but use distiled water. I use that when I bath to help my allergies. So far so good.


----------

